# Infidelity



## secret123 (Dec 30, 2013)

What to do, what to do?

Around September my husband was caught getting naked videos and naked pictures from another woman. When i confronted him about it he denied it and so i asked the woman. she admitted to everything. and even told her fiance. I then asked him again over and over he slowly gave me a little more of the truth. He then said it wouldn't happen again. 

Then just two weeks ago i found more videos and more pictures from 3 or 4 different woman. He didn't even try to deny it then, but he hid it?

He stays up late doing god knows what. He also gets mad when i am on my period and i don't want to have sex with him, he trys to force me, a week ago it got pretty bad. We were at his grandparents house and he cornered me in the bathroom, i kept asking him to stop and he kept going. He then got so mad he pushed me into the mirror and walked out. 

He has a very short temper, and doesnt trust me at all. He calls me bad names sl*t, W*ore etc. he goes through my social sites facebook, instagram blocking and deleting all kind of guys. He even wrote my ex pretending to be me thinking that he would catch me hiding something. 

Not sure what to do..


----------



## pms (Dec 30, 2013)

This sounds like emotional (maybe physical, too) abuse and chronic infidelity. He is insecure and suffers from low self-esteem. If he is willing to work on the marriage, stop the cheating and abuse, if he is willing to see a counselor, then give it a try. If not, then it's time to get out of this marriage.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

secret123 said:


> Not sure what to do..


You know EXACTLY what to do.


----------



## secret123 (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks pms for the advice. 

MRK: Leave?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Troll. Nobody could be this stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

secret123 said:


> Not sure what to do..


You need to seek professional help.
How long have you been married?
How long has he been abusive?
Do you have kids together?
Do you have a job?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

secret123 said:


> Around September my husband was caught getting naked videos and naked pictures from another woman. He then said it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> Then just two weeks ago i found more videos and more pictures from 3 or 4 different woman. He didn't even try to deny it then, but he hid it?
> 
> ...


And you stay, why?


----------



## pms (Dec 30, 2013)

lifeistooshort: this has nothing to do with being stupid. When people are going through rough times, they lose the ability to think and know what is right or wrong. They need advise and support, and that's what this forum is for. What may be stupid and straight-forward to you would not be so straight-forward for someone who is not in a position to think straight.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

My experience in life is when someone is that controlling and constantly berates you and everything you said he does....

Means he is being unfaithful...Like Shakespeare...me thinks thou dust protest too much


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

He may already be having an affair. He is emotionally and physically abusive. He is very immature and selfish. He needs to do a 180 on his character. 

Does he have reason to check up on you, have you cheated on him in the past, is he trying to seek revenge? 

Get MC right away or leave before something worse happens.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice. Calling you a w**** and a s***. Naked pictures from girls, Forcing you to have sex on your period, and slamming you into a mirror.

I think you should get out while you can, Nobody deserves to put up with this.

Surely you know by the way he treats you what you should do.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

You need to leave ASAP. Nobody should be treated that way. And as for getting mad about wanting sex on your period? Hello, most women don't want sex on their period. He needs to get help with his anger and you need to leave before you really get hurt.


----------



## whisperingpine (Jan 2, 2014)

melw74 said:


> Very nice. Calling you a w**** and a s***. Naked pictures from girls, Forcing you to have sex on your period, and slamming you into a mirror.
> 
> I think you should get out while you can, Nobody deserves to put up with this.
> 
> Surely you know by the way he treats you what you should do.


:iagree:

This sounds like a very abusive relationship. You should get out and get help, don't be afraid. You can talk to someone anonymously, for example: 

The National Domestic Violence Hotline | 24/7 Confidential Support
1-800-799-7233 | 1-800-787-3224 (TTY) ... Get Help. Our highly trained expert advocates are available 24/7 to talk confidentially with anyone ... A pet can often become a tool for an abusive partner to hold power and control in the relationship .


----------

